#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Сокровищница тайных наставлений

## Choi

Перевод Нары великолепного комментария по Лам-Дрэ ламы Дампа Сонам Гьялцена: "Сокровищница тайных наставлений: разъяснение устных наставлений по Пути и Плоду".

----------

Aion (10.05.2016), Chhyu Dorje (11.05.2016), Бо (11.05.2016), Максим& (10.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (11.05.2016)

----------

